# .204 reloaders ???



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been shooting the .204 for about 5 years +/-. Evertime I've reloaded I lose about 5-10 per 100 brass from neck splitting. Age doesn't seem to be a factor due to the very first loads out of the brass I lost several to neck splits. My cousin is experiencing the same thing. The only brass that was available in quantity then was Winchester so that's what we bought. So here's the questions. 1. Is anyone else shooting Winchester .204 brass ? 2. Are you have neck cracking issues ? 3. Anyone shooting the other brass (Remington, Hornady) and having issues ?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I am having the same issue with Winchester brass. What dies are you using? I was using RCBS and noticed after sizing that the necks (ones that didnt crack) had what looked like vertical lines all over them. The last 200 I sized were done on Hornady dies and I did not notice the lines and had none crack. Of those 200 though 100 of them were new unfired brass.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I have used Remington brass and once fired Hornady. I have not had any neck splitting issues.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. I think it's the Winchester brass. Using the RCBS dies. I'm not getting the lines. I think it's just crappy brass.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you are getting lines, creaser, or scratches in your brass when you run it through the sizer die there is a problem with the dies. Just contact the manufacture and I am sure that they will take care of it.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I have winchester brass and have not had any problems with the necks. I also use Hornady and Remington brass.
But it is making me wonder if maybe I need to check them even closer.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> I have winchester brass and have not had any problems with the necks. I also use Hornady and Remington brass.
> But it is making me wonder if maybe I need to check them even closer.


Mike : Most of them I catch in the resizing process. When they get pushed up in the die it's like nothing is there. A few get caught when I pick them up to drop the powder. I'm using a RCBS single stage for all my rifle rounds. May not be as easy to find with a Dillon Progressive.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Funny you should mention this Al, I have a bag of Win brass that was once fired so I just ran 50 through my RCBS dies and 4 pieces of brass cracked. So it got me to thinking, so I ran some Some more Win brass through after annealing them... not one split.

I then ran 50 Rem brass through (once fired) and not one split. Then I ran 49 Hornady brass through (one came defective out of the bag with a huge dent in the shoulder) and they all came out fine.

I don't know if this is coincidence, but it is interesting. Could pressures affect the brass to contribute to the split necks? I know that I loaded the Win brass somewhat hot with RL-15.....


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That's wierd. I haven't heard of anyone having problems with split .204 necks. I'm on my 5th reload with my 100-lot of Remmy brass and I've had no problems with split necks.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Funny you should mention this Al, I have a bag of Win brass that was once fired so I just ran 50 through my RCBS dies and 4 pieces of brass cracked. So it got me to thinking, so I ran some Some more Win brass through after annealing them... not one split.
> 
> I then ran 50 Rem brass through (once fired) and not one split. Then I ran 49 Hornady brass through (one came defective out of the bag with a huge dent in the shoulder) and they all came out fine.
> 
> I don't know if this is coincidence, but it is interesting. Could pressures affect the brass to contribute to the split necks? I know that I loaded the Win brass somewhat hot with RL-15.....


I'll get through with what I have in the Winchester brass. Any new stuff , I'll go with Remington.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Could it have been a bad lot of brass? My brass is about 2 years old.... maybe back then (when Mr Obama took office) reloading supplies were at a minimum, so maybe their QC wasnt as good due to a rush on product


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Could be. My cousin down in Sanpete is having the same issues. Bought his about the same time. Problem is the brass has gotten so expensive that I don't like the chances of having "new" brass split on me.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Are these cracks really noticable? I'm mean can you see them with the naked eye. 
I'm just concerned because I have 100 Win brass and have loaded them 3 times and have not had one with a cracked or split neck. 
I have alot of Remington brass that out of the 100, 15 I had to chuck because they had a thumb nail shape crease in the side of them. Not a dent but an actual hard crease.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

My cracks were hairline, but still visible enough to tell that the neck had been damaged.

I hear ya on the creases on the brass Mike, seems like thats all I get on my bagged brass. Hornady has been on my list lately because 1 or 2 pieces are un-useable in my book, and for the price I paid for that brass that is unacceptable in my book!

If I feel like spending a little extra on Nosler brass, I never have a problem with dents and dings and creases, but I cant afford to buy that stuff often


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I know what you mean Bax*. 
Last night I went through all my 204 brass, which I need to reload soon, and looked at the necks with a magnifing glass and didn't notice anything. Maybe I'm just lucky so far. When I do reload though I will pay close attention.
On a brighter note I finally got the new 22-250 out and shot it for the first time. After sighting it in and breaking in the barrel, I took it out for some PD shooting and I tell ya that was a blast. Those 52 gr Hornady BTHPs sure blow them up. :mrgreen:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

The ones of mine that cracked you couldnt miss seeing. You could also tell when you ran it up in the die to resize. There was no resistance.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Just a little update. I've been out on three P-dog hunts so far this summer (last 4-5 weeks). Last trip I ran through about 700 rounds of various calibers but mainly the .204's. Point being I'm getting low on the .204 stuff. Started prepping (resizing) .204 for the Cooper rifle. Out of 200 cases I lost three. A little better this time but still some loss  . Next possible trip in two weeks  . I'll update if I make it out and have to reload some more. Can ya hear the the media bowl humming ?


----------

